# Something is wrong with my German Blue Ram



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I had a pair(male and female) for around 9 months. About 2 weeks ago the male died for no apparent reason. Just found him floating dead at the top. Just before he died, I noticed the female had this white spot above her left eye, but other than that she looked fine. I thought she must have scraped it on a rock or something. It hasn't healed yet and now here eyes look like they are popping out. I'm thinking this is popeye, but I've never seen it before. She has turned a very dark color and her left eye is almost completely dark. It also has a white ring around her eye. looks like separation. Her right eye looks similar, with all the color in it still and a redish ring around it. She has no appetite, even when food floats right in front of her. She doesn't explore the tank anymore and she just kinda chills in one area for a while. Here are some pictures. Is there anything I can do or is she pretty much done for?


----------



## greatfish123 (Oct 14, 2007)

That is definitely popeye. Isolate the fish and treat with Maracyn I and II according to dosage instructions. She can be cured!


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm worried that she may be blind now. I reached my hand into a thicket of stems and found her this morning and she would have let me scoop her up with my hand. She didn't seem to care that I was about to grab her.

Do I have to use Maracyn 1 AND 2?


----------



## suebe333 (Feb 17, 2009)

and make sure you remove any carbon ,so the meds will work


----------



## greatfish123 (Oct 14, 2007)

yes use both. Popeye is a symptom so the underlying bacteria might be either gram positive or gram negative. Treating it with maracyn I and II will take care of both types of bacteria. And it's important to not overfeed the fish at this time. If she won't eat, that's okay. These meds may also kill your biological filter. So monitor water quality everyday and change water as needed.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

Okay, can I just treat her in a 1 gallon "critter carrier" with an air stone in it using water from the established tank? No filter will be used on this one. Going to get the meds in the morning since it's too late now. Thanks for all of your input!


----------



## greatfish123 (Oct 14, 2007)

yep that would be fine. add some amquel to remove the ammonia or change water each day to prevent ammonia build up. If you decide to change water, remember to add the meds to the water you'll be replacing


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

well, I woke up this morning and she was in the corner swimming in a spin on her tail. She was getting sucked onto my filter intake and swimming off of it. I immediately put her in the critter carrier and went to the store. That maracyn stuff is not cheap! $20 each for a 24ct. box. It says to use one packet per 10 gallons, so I put a fraction of 1/4 ts. in there of each. Shes not swimming in loops as much anymore. I'm keeping her isolated in a dark corner of my room with an air stone in there with very reduced flow so shes not just blown around like crazy.

Should I have just put the entire contents of the packages in there or was I correct in just putting a small amount of each package into the container? It's only a one gallon container. I am not using a heater or filter on this little thing.


----------



## greatfish123 (Oct 14, 2007)

You did the right thing by putting in only a small amount. At this stage, keep on with the meds and monitor water quality. It might even be too late if she started swimming in a spin on her tail. But don't give up hope!!! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Burks (May 21, 2006)

B16, any updates on the GBR?

I miss my pair. The female laid eggs one day and was dead the next. Never did find another female locally to replace her.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I woke up yesterday and she was dead. She just never really got better and her eyes never reduced in swelling. I just caught it way too late. If I were a day or two earlier it might have helped.  I'm not sure If I'll buy another pair or not. A friend of mine has sucessfully raised a male. I might get him and find a female from a LFS.


----------



## Vladdy (May 6, 2008)

My mollies had popeye. After a couple of days, it was completely gone. Those fish meds are just a waste of money. From my experience, it should heal on it's own. One of my tiger barbs stopped eating and died after a few days, but he didn't have popeye. I've never heard of any fish besides livebearers getting popeye.


----------



## B16CRXT (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a pygmy cory now with some sort of problem on one of his sides. the scales look white. I'm just going to do the dosing regiment on the 10 gallon that they are in. The booklets say this stuff is safe for inverts. Anyone have first hand experience with this? I have a lot of rcs, an amano, and a bunch of thaira winteri snails in this tank.


----------

